
Pirate Bay founder: We’ve lost the internet, it’s all about damage control now - aqibgatoo
https://thenextweb.com/eu/2017/06/09/pirate-bay-founder-weve-lost-the-internet-its-all-about-damage-control-now/#.tnw_dfW3dKq2
======
quadrangle
There will be new trends and turns and transitions in the future (can't say
when though). If we learn everything we can from this situation, we could be
in position to affect the direction of the next transitions. But Peter is
right. Google and Facebook control too much of who sees what currently, so
they will just bury the sorts of things, like this article, that would help us
learn.

